# Sharjah bus to Al Mamzar?



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi ..
again another beach question.

Does anyone know if there is a bus going to Al Mamzar Beach from Sharjah busstaion?

Or what is the best way to go there? Taking bus to Deira Bussation and then change there to Al Mamzar or how..?

Thanks for your answers!


----------

